# Crossing Tail Types



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

I've been searching through this forum to find info on breeding different tail types. I couldn't find anything particularly, so I thought I might start my own thread (for use by anyone who has a tail type breeding question).

I have a HM male who's colors I love. What would happen if I bred him with a VT female? Will I just get messy fins? Will I get half of one type and half of the other?

Is this female a VT?









Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

yes thats a VT female and you'll just get a bunch of VT babies, maybe a few HM MAYBE. VT is very dominant and will over power any other tail type when breeding


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Definitely a veiltail, and you would get all VT's


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Actually guys, you wouldn't get ALL VT. And you wouldn't get most VT and some HM. Crossing VTxHM will result in lots of VT's with very wide branching. Youll also get plenty of deltas. No super deltas in F1, but in F2, you should be able to get a few HMs. If your lucky and didn't breed for color.

So mostly you will get deltas depending on the parents original history. And I'm guessing if you did this it would be from a pet store so you never know what the heck you get in the genes. You could have solid colors and then end up with a marble.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

oh ok. I was doing it more on the biology sense of recessive genes and dominant. I didn't know that hey blend in that way, makes sense though


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Checkout the sticky called "Form Breeding"

VT x HM = mostly VT, some VT with wider caudal, some round Tail.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

ah! I knew there had to be a thread about this already somewhere haha. alright, I may try the breeding anyway unless I find an HM female when I go to get supplies this weekend. 

Thanks to everyone for the advice


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I suggest not breeding VTxHM because of the offspring. You will have trouble finding offers to sell them.

The fry would not be very appealing to people. If you want to breed, please just save your money and get a nice quality pair after gathering all the things required.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

breeding veil to HM will get you mostly veil. where would you put them all? not many people want a veiltail, when they can get something fancier instead. even selling on Craigslist, you won't get alot of people who want them. :V not everyone is like the people on this forum.

i agree. you should save some money and get a purdy pair of HMs, or a HM female to go with the male you have. costly, yeah. but worth it in the end.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I know your not looking for profit much but it takes money to make money. Also i know a few people who are selling fish that are worth $30-$25 each and the pair is only $20 and if you get two pairs its free shipping. You just have to start somewhere...

In this case...the quote *"you get what you pay for"* applies here 100%.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

It's not even the idea of profit, which does come in handy to pay the food bill. The major reason to use quality fish for breeding is to help ensure that they will go to good homes.

I have a Veil tail Betta. I like him just as much as the others, but if I bred him, the fry would not have anywhere to go. Perhaps, and only perhaps I could find someone that would take them off my hands. My halfmoons will find good homes without a problem. and they may offset some of the cost of feeding them....

Jeff.


----------

